# Post some awesome gear!!!



## BottomBouncer

I'd like to see what kinda cool gear we can search up......
This is my choice in the Big Pit category....only $300

Cool carpin'


----------



## RiverRat

Well the ulitmate in expensive tackle comes from the "home-land" its made from...JAPAN.

Heres some over the top Shimano's:

*Super Aero Titanium* 










*ball bearings/roller *: 13/1 
*Gear ratio *: 3.8 : 1 
*Weight *: 550 (grams) ; 19.4 (oz)
*Line recovery in inches per handle turn *: 30" 











*Super Aero Technium* 

ball bearings/roller : 13/1
Gear ratio : 3.8 : 1
Weight : 485 (grams) ; 17.1 (oz)
Line recovery in inches per handle turn : 30"













*SUPER AERO TECHNIUM Mg*
*







*









Those are the TOP 3 Shimano's on the market!!

Scott


----------



## RiverRat

Now for some Daiwa's:

*New TOURNAMENT SURF BASIA 45QD-2*






































Scott


----------



## spinfisher




----------



## RiverRat

spinfisher..all i can say is.."oh my"...like to see him catchin 20+ lb carp on THAT set up...lol.
Cool picture though.

Scott


----------



## RiverRat

I did a currency conversion for the Shimano Super Aero Titanium ...it came out to $890.625 USD..by far one of the most expensive and best looking reels ive ever seen...it is now discontinued.

If you think the Japanese spinning reels are sweet..you should see their Baitcasters..WOW!

Scott


----------



## crappielooker

at that price, the reel better find the fish and retrieve by itself too..  $890 is dang near outrageous..all those holes wouldn't be too good when you fish near sand or mud, chances of fine sand/mud grits getting inside would probably increase.. but yeah, it looks sweet as hell.. i'm sure they will be coming out with sweeter reel for us to drool over..


----------



## RiverRat

"i'm sure they will be coming out with sweeter reel for us to drool over.."
Your probably right, they'll come out with something to top that one...but as you said, none of us would drop that much cash on a reel that would not be practicle in fishing conditions..better suited to be placed in a glass case for veiwing instead.

Now on the other hand, i did see a very good review of the Shimano Super Aero Technium in a UK carp mag. it got rave reviews and they said it was the best fixed spool big bit on the market. I know Specialist Tackle in NY has some.

Scott


----------



## truck

Oh my,and I thought I spent too much on fishing gear!$890.it would be on display only


----------



## RiverRat

I hear ya loud and clear Truck.


Well lets get into Baitcasters and other stuff then:


----------



## RiverRat

Heres another spinning reel for ya Ryan:











Want some cool upgrades for your reels.....





































Handle Knob:



















Handles:


----------



## RiverRat

Heres a few others i found for ya:


















































































Well thats enough for now..

Scott


----------



## PAYARA

Scott,can any of this stuff be bought for mega cheap in
Japan.Not from an online site,I mean IN Japan?Iam always
hearing about how expensive gear can be had for pennies?
Is it ture?


----------



## RiverRat

YES, it is true...BUT you can only get the CHEAP prices by either going to Japan and finding the right connections...or have'in a good connection over in Japan that will get stuff for you at the cheap price.

Both ways are difficult..best i could do is i found an American who is a tackle dealer in Japan, which i can get a discount compared to on-line prices..but its still not that cheap.
Ive been told, this tackle is sold at a lower price in Japan...once its offered outside of Japan...the prices can be upped easily 20x's the price...more like 100x's.
Same holds true for electronics.
I used to work after i got out of high school for an a company that was associated with HONDA....i had to go to the plant in Marrysville and work on isues with our product going on Honda Accords......i used to see right hand drive, fully loaded Bose sound systems, full leather(including head liners), the works..top of the line Accords..i asked a worker one day about them and he said these were getting shipped back to Japan and would be sold for less money than what we could be the stripped down, bare bones basic accord over here......hey i guess ya got to take care of your own first..lol.


I was told many times when ive asked why does Shimano & Daiwa break up their tackle distribution into 3 regions(Japan, Uk & America)...why cant we ALL get the same tackle....i was told that normally, Japan gets the best gear, then the Uk then the USA.....but why? Because the Japanese founded these companys and would find it wrong to give say UK or USA regions better tackle then their home-land. Plus i think they give us the lower end stuff because they like our MONEY, but dont really like us...might have something to do with the BOMB we once dropped on them..lol.

Not really sure, but it is what it is...if it was'nt for the WORLD WIDE WEB, we wouldnt even see the real tackle they make over there.

Scott


----------



## leckig

are there any motorized reels out there? I am sure USA would be good place to market them. You guys like automatic transmissions so little motor in the reel would be a welcome addition


----------



## RiverRat

YES they do....but they are NOT for lazy Americans, they are for handicaped or disabled anglers.....GEEZ US!

The saying.."fat lazy Americans" does NOT apply to all of us!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

some of those motorized reels are used to deep drop large baits to REALLY big grouper and snapper.....and various other big fish.

I've got another nice reel.....i'll find the picture....

how about other equipment thought? Rods, pods.....electronics.....I was looking at the Nash Extreme Pursuit last night(pretty sure that's what it was called) that is one nice rod!!!


----------



## PAYARA

I don't know why,but for some reason Nash has always
got a bad rap when it comes to rods?


----------



## Buckeye Bob

As far as buying stuff from Japan....get to know someone in the military stationed over there...Air Force....the base exchange sells a lot of top of the line fishing equipment for pennys on the advertised price. Many other things as well; 2 of my brothers were stationed over there...


----------



## crappielooker

the best way that i could come up with was, to date an air hostess from some airlines that flies to japan, then beg her to get them for me.. LOL ..


----------



## Buckeye Bob

crappielooker said:


> the best way that i could come up with was, to date an air hostess ..


----------



## PAYARA

My Aunt flies to Japan!


----------

